# kdenlive slow



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 11, 2010)

Hi. I want to create a full HD movie with Kdenlive. I choose as project 1080p 25fps. But when I import a video, preview of video (HD) showing video too slow. Sound behaviour also too slow. GLX working and the same video play on Vlc perfect. Any idea?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 2, 2010)

None with similar situation?


----------

